# which fish?



## JulieFish

Hey so I'm feeling stuck in a rut in terms of the fish in my 35 gallon reef. 

Right now I have 2 ocellaris, a yellow watchman goby and a rainfords (court jester) goby.

I'm planning to add an orchid dottyback as the last addition, and I'm pretty set with that.

I want some kind of blue fish also, and have tried the following:
I added a cleaner wrasse (loved it) and it jumped out... I won't buy these from the store cause I've read a few articles that their collection harms natural reefs... also I'm thinking that they need a tank bigger than 35 gallons to be really happy so that's out sadly.
I added a sharknose goby (was quite happy with it) but after about 2 weeks it disappeared, never to be seen again. My theories are that it either tried to perch on an lps and got eaten (it liked to perch on my clam) or that it starved to death... the pellets I feed daily were too big for it, but it would eat cyclopeeze, but I wasn't feeding cyclopeeze very often...I figured it would probably eat pods in the rockwork like the rainfords does, but maybe it didn't figure out that food source. Hindsight is always 60/40 eh?

So... my options as I see them are to either try for another sharknose or blue neon goby, or to try for 3 blue/green chromis. 

My questions: 
would it be worth trying for a neon goby again? 
would 3 chromis in my tank be too overcrowded or pose any behaviour issues?
are there any other cute little blue fish that are potentials for my tank?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## notclear

Blue neon goby life span is very short, probably will only live in your tank for a year or so.

The green/blue chromis is not really blue enough.

Yellow tail damsel may work. But people hates to put a damel in their tank.


----------



## JulieFish

yeah I think I've seen enough damsels posted for free in the buy/sell section to stay away.... I do like chromis, just more worried about the crowding and/or behaviour.


----------



## Tim

bigger tank 

Just move the bookcase over lol


----------



## CrankbaitJon

Flameback angel? It's fairly blue lol.


----------



## goldfish

*not much luck with Chromis*

A few months ago, I got 2 green Chromis in my QT and within 1 week, both of them died. They probably stressed each other to death.

If you do a google search, alot of people have trouble keeping them. You start with a group of them and you end up with 1 or 2 left. It seems that there's a pecking order with them and they will pick on the weakest in the group.


----------



## Ctp416

Hey Julie, I just added 2 chromis and really like the color and movement they bring to my tank.. I have 2 ocellaris 1 flame hawk and a lawnmower blenny.
Everyone gets along except the hawk dosen`t like the blenny but the clowns and chromis swim together.


----------



## JulieFish

CrankbaitJon said:


> Flameback angel? It's fairly blue lol.


Yeah... this is a good suggestion. I need to do more reading on them. Quite pretty. In some of the photos I've found, they look really dark, like almost black, so I'm not sure if that's the photography or the fish. Thanks Jon... I'll let you know.


Tim said:


> bigger tank
> 
> Just move the bookcase over lol


Now this is a good suggestion! ya know what someday Tim I probably will but I've got to give up the freshwater tanks first. and the bookcase can't move over, there's a couch there. Not only that but it's my other half's bookcase - don't want to crowd out the spouse with fishtanks, do we?


goldfish said:


> A few months ago, I got 2 green Chromis in my QT and within 1 week, both of them died. They probably stressed each other to death.
> 
> If you do a google search, alot of people have trouble keeping them. You start with a group of them and you end up with 1 or 2 left. It seems that there's a pecking order with them and they will pick on the weakest in the group.


Yeah, that's what I've been reading too... I just wanted someone on here to confirm it, I trust you guys! the web is so contradictory - parphrasing, but i've read: "you need at least a school of 3 for them to feel comfortable" and "if you get 3, one will kill the other two".


Ctp416 said:


> Hey Julie, I just added 2 chromis and really like the color and movement they bring to my tank.. I have 2 ocellaris 1 flame hawk and a lawnmower blenny.
> Everyone gets along except the hawk dosen`t like the blenny but the clowns and chromis swim together.


Chris, this is good to know. So some of them aren't as territorial I guess. Can you remind me how big is your tank? Also where did you get your chromis? Also thanks again for those zoos, they've been doing well and growing a few new ones too!

Thanks again all. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tim

I had 3 chromis, now down to 2. One disappeared when I had a salinity problem. The three were a little aggressive with each other, a few times going mouth to mouth. 

Now that the salinity problem is fixed my pair have been swimming everywhere and have been great together. The school a little bit but not as much as they used to when I first got them.

They have never been aggressive towards any other fish, if anything it is them who has been picked on by my pajama fish who has her spot in the back and hates anyone in the tank going there, and my McCoskers wrasse who just seems to be a jerk towards them (nobody else).

I got mine from SUM. They go on sale for $3.49 but I think their regular price is around $5.00 each.

I have to say that the are probably my favourite fish next to my Leopard Wrasse. They move around a lot and have tons of character.


----------



## JulieFish

Reading a few posts online - flameback angels seem to become terrors more often than not. Sigh. Too bad. I do love the pygmy angels. Anyone here have any stories about them good or bad?


----------



## JulieFish

Tim said:


> I had 3 chromis, now down to 2. One disappeared when I had a salinity problem. The three were a little aggressive with each other, a few times going mouth to mouth.
> 
> Now that the salinity problem is fixed my pair have been swimming everywhere and have been great together. The school a little bit but not as much as they used to when I first got them.
> 
> They have never been aggressive towards any other fish, if anything it is them who has been picked on by my pajama fish who has her spot in the back and hates anyone in the tank going there, and my McCoskers wrasse who just seems to be a jerk towards them (nobody else).
> 
> I got mine from SUM. They go on sale for $3.49 but I think their regular price is around $5.00 each.
> 
> I have to say that the are probably my favourite fish next to my Leopard Wrasse. They move around a lot and have tons of character.


Thanks for sharing! chromis are still on the table!

Tim: Is there a pic of your tank anywhere? I want to see!


----------



## Ctp416

I have a 40G with 30G sump.. I agree with Tim that they move around a lot and have lots of character.They come right up to my fingers when I feed them. Bought mine from Oakville reef and over paid a little at $8 each. I also seen them at SUM for $4 on sale...Happy that the zoos are doing good for you...


----------



## Shoryureppa

It's a little on the expensive side but a blue assessor is nice. It's just a bit on the rare side. I got one with a yellow assessor in my 120. Swims hilariously, upside dow, sideways etc. ANNNND very peaceful and will eat anything


----------



## JulieFish

Shoryureppa said:


> It's a little on the expensive side but a blue assessor is nice. It's just a bit on the rare side. I got one with a yellow assessor in my 120. Swims hilariously, upside dow, sideways etc. ANNNND very peaceful and will eat anything


OOOhhh... wow. I like this idea very much. it's my new mission to find me a blue assessor! How much $$ do they usually go for? Where do you think I can find one?


----------



## Ctp416

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=31407&title=blue-assessor&cat=26

Here`s one for sale on AP....$80


----------



## Shoryureppa

Ctp416 said:


> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=31407&title=blue-assessor&cat=26
> 
> Here`s one for sale on AP....$80


That's a pair price!


----------



## Ctp416

Shoryureppa said:


> That's a pair price!


The ad says 1 male...$80
LiveAquaria is asking $99 for one!
If you know where to get a pair for $80 please let me know as I would be interested too?


----------



## Shoryureppa

Sorry I meant fair not pair - my Filipino tourette's is acting up


----------



## JulieFish

I never bothered registering on AP because I like this community so much... so I registered now just for that deal but I can't pm until I post X # of times to the forum... don't know what number "x" is.


----------



## notclear

I think that X is exactly X (10). I am just guessing.


----------



## Shoryureppa

I could pm the guy for you if you like  just pm me your info


----------



## JulieFish

Oh the things we do for this hobby! pm sent Shoryureppa, thanks.


----------



## Shoryureppa

Hey! did you end up getting the fish?


----------



## JulieFish

I haven't heard back from the seller yet... I left a message on the sale post that I would take it... but haven't heard back after that one. 

Still waiting! I'm assuming he's at work or something.


----------



## sig

get 2-3 Dispar Anthias 
they will give colors to the tank and never in hiding. also not expensive and often on sale
http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## JulieFish

yeah anthias are nice... but I want different colours (already have orange fish) AND they need at least 70 gallons  I only have 35... In my next tank I will have some anthias.


----------



## sig

JulieFish said:


> yeah anthias are nice... but I want different colours (already have orange fish) AND they need at least 70 gallons  I only have 35... In my next tank I will have some anthias.


I would say it is exactly time to go bigger Julie 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee

JulieFish said:


> Reading a few posts online - flameback angels seem to become terrors more often than not. Sigh. Too bad. I do love the pygmy angels. Anyone here have any stories about them good or bad?


It really depends on which species you get - I've had a few golden angels, and one (never again) lemonpeel. The colour of the latter was gorgeous, but he at through my acans in a day or two. 
That said, if you don't have any acans, I would say go for a lemonpeel.
Goldens do sometime nip, but they are also way more shy... That said, this is what I have now, and I love mine to bits...


----------



## Shoryureppa

teemee said:


> It really depends on which species you get - I've had a few golden angels, and one (never again) lemonpeel. The colour of the latter was gorgeous, but he at through my acans in a day or two.
> That said, if you don't have any acans, I would say go for a lemonpeel.
> Goldens do sometime nip, but they are also way more shy... That said, this is what I have now, and I love mine to bits...


Hey I know golden angels are notoriously difficult to get to feed. how did you get yours to eat. The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking to get a pair of multibar angels and they're the exact same way. Thanks in advance


----------



## teemee

Really, I don't remember reading that... I did do a bit of research before getting mine... 
I've never had any trouble getting them to feed - or maybe its just that I've had some practically impossible fish that it didn't seem like a big deal.
The one I currently have is a voracious eater - mysis, spirulina brine, veggie flakes... 
Just make sure it looks heathly at the LFS...


----------



## JulieFish

Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it. Thing is, I am really looking for a mostly-blue fish... so a coral beauty maybe or the pygmy or the flameback as far as I can find. Tendancy to eat corals is making me seriously avoid all of these choices though. I'm still going to hold out for a blue assessor I think. No luck so far with the one from AP... If anyone sees one for sale in stores let me know.


----------



## Shoryureppa

I dont know if you're still looking but Theres and assessor for sale for $80


----------



## JulieFish

Where's it for sale?


----------



## Shoryureppa

It's in the 90 gallon set up ad. He wants $80. Should I give him your info?


----------



## JulieFish

It's the same guy that had it posted last time... he didn't reply to us. It looks to me like he wants to try to sell the livestock as a package and the equipment as a package. I am still looking for an assessor, but I think I'll pass on this one. Seller is not worth the trouble.

I contacted a few stores last week and one of them is looking into ordering an assessor for me, so hopefully I'll still get one.

Thanks for the offer to help though, I really appreciate it!


----------



## JulieFish

*Huzzah!*

Picked up this little friend today.  He (or she) hid in a cave for a few hours but is now happily swimming around the tank. My other fish don't seem to care about the newcomer's presence. I'm very happy with it. Thanks everyone especially Shoryureppa for the suggestion and the help finding one. I really hope to have it for a long time.


----------



## Shoryureppa

Sweet! I love Assessors, so peaceful.


----------

